# scorpion stings black bird



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Not sure if it's a crow or a grackle but it's sure not welcome in my yard scorpion attack down he go's that a do scorp that a do.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

And for the record he was killed because we'll basically he scores the crap out of my livestock can't have that


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Love that Scorpion !


----------



## silenceater (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice shooting with a nice shooter!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for another pic oneproudmexican! Looks like those pocket predator slingshots does the trick and really suit you. I feel the same about the a+ slingshots. I Generally cook the pests i catch for my dog lol but I know My dog wont get any diseases. good shot! What size ammo did you use? they look like straight cut bands?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another nice shot! Looks more like a grackle than a crow to me.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Chimes (Mar 8, 2011)

Appears to be a Grackle to me, I don't reckon you remember if it had yellow eyes?


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice shot (love the catty)


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nicholson said:


> Thanks for another pic oneproudmexican! Looks like those pocket predator slingshots does the trick and really suit you. I feel the same about the a+ slingshots. I Generally cook the pests i catch for my dog lol but I know My dog wont get any diseases. good shot! What size ammo did you use? they look like straight cut bands?


9.4 mil lead it's the 0000 buckshot 83 grain with 12x1 inch straight cut bands 48 inch draw


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> Another nice shot! Looks more like a grackle than a crow to me.Cheers ... Charles


 that's what I was thinking cause I have taken a crow with this catty before and that thing was huge


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> Love that Scorpion !


 thanks mr tree fork I have to send you a big thank you I have received my blow gun about a week ago been practicing alot also I got the deal you showed me so I got the extension and 400 broad head darts cheers ( yelp that's right 7 foot blowgun lol).


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Love that Scorpion !
> ...


Nice !


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply O.P.M. I've had about 500 9mm lead balls for almost 2 years now and I don't know what to use them on. I might give your bandset a try, I shoot better with a long draw.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting....That bird my friend is a Grackle...simluar to the crow but smaller & different features....Still nice shooting~AKAOldmiser


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

How can u tell the difference


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

eagle_eye0214 said:


> How can u tell the difference


By the beak for 1...Grackle will have a more purplish colour for 2.........OM


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a grackle all day long...nice shot, brother


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> eagle_eye0214 said:
> 
> 
> > How can u tell the difference
> ...


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

How do you find the pocket predator band attachments on your scorpion


----------

